# Bunk House Lcd Ceiling Mount



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

I got tired of setting up and tearing down the LCD for the kids in the bunkhouse so I decided to install in on a folding ceiling mount. This way everything is always all setup and I just have to fold it up when heading out. Below are the pics....


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

WOW!!!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Very nice job! Did you have to fish cables or is that external?


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Joe/GA said:


> Very nice job! Did you have to fish cables or is that external?


Everything is external but as you can see, it's VERY hard to see anything. Interesting concept though! //wheels start turning//


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

A fish tape and mount the cable/110v outlet on the ceiling with a wall plate. Nice job.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Joe/GA said:


> A fish tape and mount the cable/110v outlet on the ceiling with a wall plate. Nice job.


Oh... now I get it. I thought you guys we're referring to hard wiring the power and cable connections. The cable/110V was already wired on the ceiling with wall plates. That's what made this so easy/no brainer. Didn't have to do a thing!









The trick was finding the aluminum beams to mount this ceiling mount in. Turns out everything was run 16" on center as normal.


----------



## Norsemen (Mar 1, 2010)

Rob_G said:


> I got tired of setting up and tearing down the LCD for the kids in the bunkhouse so I decided to install in on a folding ceiling mount. This way everything is always all setup and I just have to fold it up when heading out. Below are the pics....


Very nice. My 11 year old son just walked by and said, "We gotta do that. Awesome."


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Norsemen said:


> Very nice. My 11 year old son just walked by and said, "We gotta do that. Awesome."


Well I'll be up the road from you in Warrens for Memorial Day Weekend if you want to come by and check it out!


----------

